# Schaltschrank in ATEX Zone 2



## TaHan (14 September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

in unserem Unternehmen bauen wir für *nicht *explosionsgefährdete Bereiche Schaltschränke. Da wir viele Anfragen von Kunden erhalten, Schaltschränke für ATEX Zone 2 zu bauen, haben wir uns bei einem Kunden für den Bau eines Ex-p Schaltschrankes entschieden.

An den Schaltschrank sollen Komponenten mit einer geeigneten ATEX-Zertifizierung montiert werden. Von den Herstellern erhalten wir dazu die EG-Baumusterprüfbescheinigung. Die Löcher im Schaltschrank werden vom Gehäuse-Hersteller des Schaltschrankes für uns gebohrt/ausgesägt.
Im Schaltschrank selbst werden auch Komponenten montiert, die keine Ex-Zulassung haben.

Anhand der EG-Baumusterprüfbescheinigung möchten wir nun eine EU-Konformitätserklärung mit ATEX-Kennzeichnung erstellen.
Der fertige Schaltschrank wird von uns mit einem Schaltplan, einer Stückliste und der Herstellererklärung an den Kunden ausgeliefert.
Die CE-Kennzeichnung mit EX-Kennzeichnung wird von uns innerhalb des Schaltschrankes angebracht.
Der Kunde stellt den Schaltschrank in eigen Regie auf und lässt diesen anschließen.

Müssen wir für den Kunden dazu noch weitere Dokumente erstellen, bzw. zur Verfügung stellen?
Wie sieht das mit der Abnahme des Schaltschrankes aus?

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schonmal für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## s_kraut (14 September 2021)

Ex-p klingt nach funktionaler Sicherheit - Druckwächter? Türendschalter? Durchflussmessung?
Das muss nach TRGS725 mindestens in PLc oder SIL1 ausgeführt sein für Zone 2 um innen drin zonenfrei zu werden. Und der Schrank wird entsprechend dicht sein müssen, also mehr als IP54.

Wenn ihr das das erste Mal macht, dann setzt euch doch mit jemand zusammen, der sich da auskennt. Der kann auch bei Zertifizierung, Prüfung und Betriebsanleitung helfen.


----------



## MasterOhh (15 September 2021)

Eine Betriebsanleitung müsstet ihr dem Kunden auch mitgeben. Die Bedienung des Steuergerätes für die Ventile und die notwendigen Verfahren zum Vorspülen etc. sollten beschrieben sein.


----------



## TaHan (15 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ex-p klingt nach funktionaler Sicherheit - Druckwächter? Türendschalter? Durchflussmessung?
> Das muss nach TRGS725 mindestens in PLc oder SIL1 ausgeführt sein für Zone 2 um innen drin zonenfrei zu werden. Und der Schrank wird entsprechend dicht sein müssen, also mehr als IP54.


Der Schaltschrank, die Steuereinheit (FS830), das Spülventil (SVD.L.3-xxxx) und das AUslassventil (LA830) sind von Gönnheimer und werden von denen auch vormontiert.
Die Steuereinheit verfügt über einen Druckwächter, und schaltet den Schaltschrank bei Unterschreitung des min. Drucks Spannungsfrei.



> Wenn ihr das das erste Mal macht, dann setzt euch doch mit jemand zusammen, der sich da auskennt. Der kann auch bei Zertifizierung, Prüfung und Betriebsanleitung helfen.


Wir haben da einen, der uns in der Sache unterstützt. Nur er möchte, dass wir ein vollständiges Ex-Dokument erstellen. Als wir bei der Fa. Stahl Schaltschränke bestellt haben, haben wir solche Dokumente nicht erhalten. Das verwundert uns ja nun.



> Eine Betriebsanleitung müsstet ihr dem Kunden auch mitgeben. Die Bedienung des Steuergerätes für die Ventile und die notwendigen Verfahren zum Vorspülen etc. sollten beschrieben sein.


Mein Fehler, hab ich nicht erwähnt. Die Betriebsanleitung würden wir ja so oder so bereitstellen, weil das im Vertrag festgehalten wurde.


----------



## s_kraut (15 September 2021)

TaHan schrieb:


> Der Schaltschrank, die Steuereinheit (FS830), das Spülventil (SVD.L.3-xxxx) und das AUslassventil (LA830) sind von Gönnheimer und werden von denen auch vormontiert.
> Die Steuereinheit verfügt über einen Druckwächter, und schaltet den Schaltschrank bei Unterschreitung des min. Drucks Spannungsfrei.


Das klingt doch schon mal nicht schlecht! 

Überdruckentlastungsventil nicht vergessen, damit der Schrank keine dicken Backen macht.

Abschaltorgan nochmal separat kapseln, damit es beim Aufmachen des Schranks nicht gleich zündet wenn der Schütz loslässt. 
Aufkleber drauf "nur nach Aufhebung der Atexzone öffnen"

Dann steht der Zertifizierung nichts im Weg.


----------



## TaHan (15 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Abschaltorgan nochmal separat kapseln, damit es beim Aufmachen des Schranks nicht gleich zündet wenn der Schütz loslässt.
> Aufkleber drauf "nur nach Aufhebung der Atexzone öffnen"


Das hab ich gerade in der Betriebsanleitung von Gönnheimer nachgelesen. 
Zusätzlich haben Sie mit reingeschrieben, dass auch nach Zeit x (Die Abkühlzeit der Geräte muss dafür berechnet werden) der Schaltschrank in ATEX-Zone geöffnet werden kann. [falls ich mich nicht doch verlesen habe]


----------



## TaHan (15 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Überdruckentlastungsventil nicht vergessen, damit der Schrank keine dicken Backen macht.


Ist es nicht der LA830? Ich müsste sonst noch einmal nachsehen, ein Überdruckentlastungsventil vorgesehen ist.


----------



## TaHan (15 September 2021)

Vielleicht mal eine allgemeine Frage zum Ex-p Schaltschrank in Zone 2. (mit Ex-Schutz beschäftige ich mich noch nicht allzu lange und soll noch einige Lehrgänge erhalten)
Muss sichergestellt werden, dass beim unterschreiten des min. Drucks der Schaltschrank Spannungsfrei geschaltet wird?
Soweit ich das gelernt habe, kann in Zone 2 eine explosive Atmosphäre nur in sehr ungünstigen Fällen auftreten.
Das Spannungsfreischalten ist hierbei natürlich ein Plus an Sicherheit, aber auch wirklich notwendig?


----------



## s_kraut (15 September 2021)

TaHan schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal eine allgemeine Frage zum Ex-p Schaltschrank in Zone 2. (mit Ex-Schutz beschäftige ich mich noch nicht allzu lange und soll noch einige Lehrgänge erhalten)


Du solltest auf jeden Fall deine Lehrgänge machen bevor du loslegst. Und bevor es federführend an Projekte rangeht ein paar Jahre Berufserfahrung sammeln. Lass dir deine Werke von hinreichend unabhängigen Leuten absegnen.


TaHan schrieb:


> Muss sichergestellt werden, dass beim unterschreiten des min. Drucks der Schaltschrank Spannungsfrei geschaltet wird?
> Soweit ich das gelernt habe, kann in Zone 2 eine explosive Atmosphäre nur in sehr ungünstigen Fällen auftreten.
> Das Spannungsfreischalten ist hierbei natürlich ein Plus an Sicherheit, aber auch wirklich notwendig?


Ob du es für Zone 2 wirklich brauchst, weiß ich nicht. Was ist es denn für ein Gas? Riecht man das?

Bei Staub Zone 22 muss man nicht ausschalten, da reicht der Warnhinweis. Aber Staub sieht man, Gas nicht...

Wir lassen es so bauen, dass im Hauptschrank (wenn der unbedingt in die Zone rein muss!) nochmal ein separates Ex-d Gehäuse integriert ist. 
In dieser separaten Kapselung drin sind redundante Hauptschütze und die schalten alles außer die Überwachungs- und Spüleinheit ab. Die Überwachungs- und Spüleinheit sind jeweils für die außen anliegende Zone geeignet und dürfen auch bei geöffnetem Schrank weiter laufen.

Man kann dann um Spülgas zu sparen und lästige Geräusche zu vermeiden noch einen Türendschalter hinmachen, damit die Spülung nicht unnötig an ist.

Die Spüleinheit muss bei Gas eine für eine hinreichende Verdünnung/Verdrängung im Schrank sorgen, bevor die Hauptschütze Energie ins System freigeben dürfen. Sonst gibts möglicherweise auch dicke Backen.


----------



## TaHan (15 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Du solltest auf jeden Fall deine Lehrgänge machen bevor du loslegst. Und bevor es federführend an Projekte rangeht ein paar Jahre Berufserfahrung sammeln. Lass dir deine Werke von hinreichend unabhängigen Leuten absegnen.


Die gesamte Planung übernimmt ein Kollege von mir, der auch die nötige Erfahrung hat.
Ich soll die nötige Dokumentation vorbereiten/ erstellen und ein externer wird mit mir das komplette Projekt durchgehen und so auf fehler hinweisen.

Gibt es extra für Schaltschrankbauer Lehrgänge für den Ex-Schutz? Ich habe bis jetzt nichht wirklich was gefunden. Wenn ich mich mit dem Kollegen unterhalte, dann hör ich immer wieder heraus, was da alles für beachtet werden muss.




s_kraut schrieb:


> Ob du es für Zone 2 wirklich brauchst, weiß ich nicht. Was ist es denn für ein Gas? Riecht man das?


Der Kunde hat in der Ex-Zone Sensoren, die das Gas (Methanol) registrieren und akustisch und optisch warnen davor warnen.



s_kraut schrieb:


> Die Spüleinheit muss bei Gas eine für eine hinreichende Verdünnung/Verdrängung im Schrank sorgen, bevor die Hauptschütze Energie ins System freigeben dürfen. Sonst gibts möglicherweise auch dicke Backen.


Das macht ja aber die Steuereinheit von Gönnheimer. Sie gibt ja auch die entsprechenden Schütze für die restliche Spannungsversorgung frei.


----------



## s_kraut (15 September 2021)

TaHan schrieb:


> Die gesamte Planung übernimmt ein Kollege von mir, der auch die nötige Erfahrung hat.
> Ich soll die nötige Dokumentation vorbereiten/ erstellen und ein externer wird mit mir das komplette Projekt durchgehen und so auf fehler hinweisen.
> 
> Gibt es extra für Schaltschrankbauer Lehrgänge für den Ex-Schutz? Ich habe bis jetzt nichht wirklich was gefunden.


Prinzipiell für blutige Einsteiger und zur Auffrischung (ab und zu tut sich ja auch mal was) kann ich die Schulungen vom TÜV und vom Haus der Technik Aachen empfehlen. Ansonsten bieten aber die meisten seriösen Hersteller von Atex-Geräten Kurse rund um ihre Geräte an für ihre guten Kunden und erzählen auch gern drum herum noch ein bisschen.



TaHan schrieb:


> Der Kunde hat in der Ex-Zone Sensoren, die das Gas (Methanol) registrieren und akustisch und optisch warnen davor warnen.


Also kann man davon ausgehen, der Betreiber weiß wann er den Schrank unter Spannung aufmachen darf und wann nicht. 



TaHan schrieb:


> Das macht ja aber die Steuereinheit von Gönnheimer. Sie gibt ja auch die entsprechenden Schütze für die restliche Spannungsversorgung frei.


Die Steuereinheit scheint Relaiskontakte im Bauch zu haben ja. Für EPL "Gc" kann eine einfache Schützschaltung ausreichen.


----------

